# My Witch's Cabinet



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

So I thought I post in the showroom section so I could show the progress of my witch's cabinet and witch's jars.

Cabinet pics are here: 

















And thanks to everyone who's shared what they did with their jars and ingredients. Lots of great ideas out there. Here are just a few of mine...the ones I have completely finished. More to come.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those look great, love the cabinet too!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job on the jars! Those are looking awsome!
It floored me when I was working on mine how much time they really can take!
Didn't see my dining room table for weeks! ~ But all worth it in the end!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I really like your labels. - how did you do em ?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Lagrousome - yeah I still haven't found my dining room table yet. still in the middle of this process.

Nick - I'll look for the info I followed and post the link when I find it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job on the bottles...and cabinet
good idea on troll eyes


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Witches are so hard to figure out. They will carefully and beautifully inscribe a label for their enchanted moss - and then go and slap the label on at funky angle. Strange beings these witches! 
(But wonderful jars.)


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

ha ha ha...ya never know what to expect from witches?!


----------

